# Fragen zu Shimano Rollenfett und Ersatzteilen



## alexpp (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze hauptsächlich Shimano Spinnrollen. Das sind die aktuellen 3000er und 4000er Stradic und Sustain. Aber auch größere Browning Black Viper Long Ranger 855 zum Feedern.

Ich möchte bei mehreren Rollen das Spiel der Kurbel bzw. der zwei Hauptzahnräder minimieren. Dazu werden solche Scheiben benötigt. In meinem Fall sind das für Shimano Rollen alles RD17379. 

Fett werde ich wohl beim Bergedorfer Angler-Centrum bestellen, aber die Scheiben sind bei denen ausverkauft und sind nicht besonders günstig. Bei Shimano sind sie für $0,99 zu finden. Deshalb die Frage, hat schon jemand beim fishshop.shimano.com bestellt und kann berichten ?

Nun zu den Fetten. Ich werde meine Rollen selber warten und möchte Shimano Fett verwenden. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass die Fette sehr teuer sind, aber Shimano bietet mehrere Fette mit unterschiedlicher Konsistenz an, deshalb original Shimano. Ich möchte etwa gleich wie ab Werk oder ein wenig zäher, schwergängiger schmieren. Bei Fetten blicke ich noch nicht ganz durch. Welches Fett wird z.B. für meine Shimano Rollen verwendet, DG06 ? Ist DG07 ein wenig fester als DG06 ? Für die großen Browning Rollen brauche ich wohl DG13 ?

Ich werde wohl folgende Fette bestellen: DG01, DG04, DG06, DG07, DG13. Falls jemand ein Viertel bis zur Hälfte davon haben will, kann sich bei mir per PN melden, müsste dann noch passende Döschen besorgen. Kann auf 0,1g genau abwiegen.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Februar 2019)

Das Spiel der Kurbel wirst aber kaum mit Distanzscheiben minimieren, die Kurbeln werden doch ins Großrad (Drivegear) eingeschraubt. Da ist also eigentlich gar kein Spiel zwischen Kurbel und Drivegear vorhanden, außer das Gewinde hat arg gelitten.
Die beiden Zahnräder (Drivegear/Pinion) müssen sogar ein kleines Spiel haben, kein Getriebe der Welt kommt ohne dies aus.
Wenn das Spiel zwischen den beiden sehr groß sein sollte, sind diese entweder verschlissen oder das Großrad sitzt aus vers. Gründen nicht korrekt auf dem Pinion. Dann hört und fühlt man das aber auch.
Dazu müßte man aber erstmal schauen ob evtl. eine weitere Distanzscheibe helfen würde, das axiale Spiel am Drivegear zu verringern, ohne das es dabei zu stark vom später verschraubten Gehäusedeckel angepresst wird.
In dem Fall wäre ein Kurbeln nur noch sehr schwer möglich, der Druck wäre zu hoch, die Scheibenanzahl müßte folglich verringert oder durch dünnere (sofern noch möglich) ersetzt werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Februar 2019)

Man kann an sich nur seitlich das Großrad mit den feinen Scheiben ausgleichen.
Das Pinion mit Scheibchen ggü. dem Zentralkugerlager nach hinten zu verschieben ist möglich, aber sollte schon stimmen und kann schweren Fraßschaden verursachen.

Und betrifft das von Dir Rudi beschriebene 
"Die beiden Zahnräder (Drivegear/Pinion) müssen sogar ein kleines Spiel haben, kein Getriebe der Welt kommt ohne dies aus."

Der Gehäusedeckel läßt sich auch bei modernen Halbschalen mit Nocken noch ein wenig hinstellen, das macht auch was aus. Je billiger der Gehäusebau, umso mehr geht dabei zu richten.

Im Prinzip würden das alle möglichen hauchdünnen und hauchhauchdünnen Scheibchen am Großrad können, zu eng wird wiederum sofort sehr kontraproduktiv.
Innendurchmesser für auf der Großradachse muss ziemlich stimmen, der Außendurchmesser darf nicht riesig zu groß sein.
Könnte man auch selber stanzen, die müssen nichtmal außen ggü. innen exakt rund liegen, wenn sie nur das Kugellager gegen das Großrad abhalten sollen.

Das teure Hersteller-Marken-Fett lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Wäre eher nur der Bequemlichkeitsfaktor.

Zudem ist jedes Rollengetriebe einer nur leicht anders aufgebauten Rolle oder der differenten Größe wieder ein bischen anders. 
Bei Shimano ist es z.B. schon quasi Standard, dass die 4000 immer besser laufen als die kleine 2500 Schwester.
Dafür ist es sinnvoller für's Lauftuning, die Fettmischung nach Experimentalphasen auszutauschen und vorher mit veränderter Mischung zuzubereiten. 
Und Alex, Du möchstest klein+fein-Rollen im verbesserten Leichtlauf abstimmen, nicht das wuchtige für die Salzwasserangelei oder Welsfischen oder so.


----------



## alexpp (10. Februar 2019)

Ja, das Spiel zwischen Drivegear/Pinion soll reduziert werden. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass ich nicht übertreiben darf.

Shimano Fette sind recht teuer, aber ich will sie haben, weil absolut keine Lust auf Experimente. Optimal wäre ein Kauf mit 2 - 4 Personen, denn je 30g brauche ich in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren ganz sicher nicht.

Und wie im Startpost geschrieben, wüsste ich gerne, welches Fett genau bei den Stradic und Sustain zum Einsatz kommt und ob bei den größeren Browning das DG13 nötig ist oder doch ein weicheres Fett ausreicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> denn je 30g brauche ich in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren ganz sicher nicht.


Doch, von der *einen* richtigen Sorte geht das sehr schnell zur Neige! 

Ich kaufe nur noch Liter und Halblitergebinde meiner Grundschmiermittel, und habe mit den Shimano Fetten keinerlei Berührung und Erfahrung.

Aber mal direkt noch auf den Kern gefragt:
Die (Shimano-Spin-)Rollen sind noch unbehandelt, neu ab Werk bzw. mal eben kurz gelaufen bis man das Getriebe sehr merkt, 
(Der Hersteller hat geplant: Du brauchst jetzt unbedingt neue Rollen!  )
und hochwahrscheinlich ist da eigentlich kein Fett drin bis nur homöopathische Spuren ?

In dem Fall ist das alles normal, und ein echtes Fett mit Schichtdicke wird das zentrale Zahnspiel sofort erheblich verbessern. 
Bei Wormshaft-Rollen hatte ich gute Laufkulturbesserung mit dem einfachen Hanseline Fahrradfett, bei dem Klapperwormshaft ist ja nochmal viel "Luft".


----------



## alexpp (10. Februar 2019)

Die Scheibchen selber zu stanzen ist eine gute Idee. Fühlerlehrenband ist reichlich vorhanden und ein passendes Werkzeug auch schnell gemacht.

In einem Video habe ich gesehen, dass manche Daiwa Rollen fast schon ab Werk zu laut waren, weil diese Scheiben nicht planparallel waren. Meine Browning Rollen sind zu laut, obwohl nicht besonders alt, dem muss ich mal nachgehen.

OK, die Menge von 30g kann ich noch nicht so richtig einschätzen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Februar 2019)

Die Lautstärke wird eher wenig mit den Distanzscheiben zu tun haben.
Diese Scheiben sind aus sehr dünnem Blech hergestellt und durchaus auch sehr biegsam. 
Die müssen überhaupt nicht plan sein, sie werden automatisch in die passende Lage durch KL/Großrad/Gehäusedeckel gepresst.
Du könntest auch eine verbogene einsetzen, alles zuschrauben und danach wäre die Scheibe wieder gerade.
Lautstärke hat eher was mit Reibung, Spiel und Defekten zu tun, zb weil das Getriebe trocken läuft, die Zähne des Großrades nicht richtig im Pinion greifen, Zähne von Pinion oder Großrad beschädigt sind.
Das hört man sehr deutlich und spürt es auch beim Kurbeln.
Erhöhte Lautstärke muß aber keineswegs immer aus dem Getriebe kommen, dafür gibt es auch noch andere Kandidaten.
Das kann man aber meistens doch recht gut und schnell lokalisieren.

Was man hin und wieder sieht sind schwergängige Getriebe an einer bestimmten Position, heißt beim Kurbeln wird es an einer bestimmten Position merklich schwerer oder geräuschvoller.
Das lässt sich immer wieder reproduzieren.
Das kann an Überbelastung liegen und dadurch verformte Bauteile, genauso gut aber an nicht richtig sitzenden Bauteilen usw.
Gerade bei älteren stärker benutzten Rollen kommt letzteres auch ganz einfach durch den Wiederzusammenbau, dann sitzen div. Bauteile nicht genauso wie sie zuvor jahrelang saßen.
Dem kann man aber begegnen durch einen einfachen Edding...einfach die Lage markieren bevor man das Getriebe zerlegt.

Das Thema ist recht komplex und lässt sich nur schwerlich auf wenige Auslöser runterbrechen, das sollte man eher sehr akribisch angehen und dann auch nur von Leuten machen lassen, die sehr gut wissen was sie da machen.
Sonst wird das eher ne "Try & Error"-Geschichte.


----------



## alexpp (10. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...Lautstärke hat eher was mit Reibung, Spiel und Defekten zu tun, zb weil das Getriebe trocken läuft, die Zähne des Großrades nicht richtig im Pinion greifen, Zähne von Pinion oder Großrad beschädigt sind.
> Das hört man sehr deutlich und spürt es auch beim Kurbeln.
> Erhöhte Lautstärke muß aber keineswegs immer aus dem Getriebe kommen, dafür gibt es auch noch andere Kandidaten.
> Das kann man aber meistens doch recht gut und schnell lokalisieren.
> ...


Ist immer in der gleichen Position der Kurbel, ich vermute deshalb schief sitzendes Großzahnrad. Was genau der Grund ist, muss ich mal schauen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Lautstärke wird eher wenig mit den Distanzscheiben zu tun haben.
> Diese Scheiben sind aus sehr dünnem Blech hergestellt und durchaus auch sehr biegsam.
> Die müssen überhaupt nicht plan sein, sie werden automatisch in die passende Lage durch KL/Großrad/Gehäusedeckel gepresst.


Ich habe die schon extra manchmal verbogen, dann ist das Querspiel ein ganz klein wenig besser geworden, war ein Quick&Dirty Fix.
Nach einiger Zeit sind die aber wieder ziemlich plan.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ist immer in der gleichen Position der Kurbel, ich vermute deshalb schief sitzendes Großzahnrad. Was genau der Grund ist, muss ich mal schauen.


1:1 bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung, oder um mehrere Kurbelumdrehungen versetzt? 
Alleine mal den Deckel nur losschrauben, dann Kurbeln probieren, immer wieder nach dem besten Laufgefühl prüfen, immer mehr die Schrauben wieder anziehen, so kann man manchmal schon Verbesserung erreichen, wenn Montage zu hastig war. Sofern der Deckel/Halbschale einstellbares Spiel hat.
Blöde ist, wenn eine Gehäuseschraube unter dem Rotor versteckt ist, dann müßte man die erst freilegen, rausschrauben, und Rotor wieder drauf, weil sonst kurbelt sich das Getriebespiel nicht mehr richtig. Und hinterher die Schraube nicht vergessen.


----------



## alexpp (10. Februar 2019)

Gerade 2 von 3 Browning probiert: bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung und bei beiden in der gleichen Position.
Werde gleich das Fett bestellen und nächste Woche dran gehen, will sie auch neu fetten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Februar 2019)

Wenn das reproduzierbar immer an der gleichen Stelle passiert, kannst du auch erstmal etwas sehr einfaches machen.

Spule mal abnehmen und Kurbel lösen

Anschließend einfach mit nem Finger mal den Rotor langsam mehrere Male bewegen...das ganze sowohl in waagerechter wie auch senkrechter Lage der Rolle.
Mach das wie gesagt langsam, die Stelle wo es passiert findet man so recht schnell.
Alternativ auch einfach mal nahe dem Ohr machen, die Geräuschkulisse müßte sich merklich dann verändern.

Den Übeltäter dafür zu finden ist nicht ganz einfach, das kann vom ausgeschlissenen/schwergängigen Lager bis zum Schaden an Pinion/Großrad oder gar auch Wormshaft (sofern deine Brownings diesen haben) quasi alles sein.

Den Punkt wo es passiert sollte man aber deutlich spüren und dann muß man halt auf Suche gehen.
Dabei auch mal die Achse im Auge behalten wie weit sie rausgefahren ist. Auch das kann ausschlaggebend für die Suche werden, nämlich dann, wenn es nur bei einem bestimmten Hub passiert (Drivegear oder Wormshaft dann).


----------



## alexpp (11. Februar 2019)

Ich hoffe nicht zu sehr zu nerven. Shimano Fett ist zwar bestellt, kann aber bis zu einer Woche dauern. Zum Üben an älteren 2000er bis 4000er DAM und Okuma Rollen hätte ich von Klüber das Isoflex NBU 15 zur Verfügung. Was haltet ihr von diesem Spindellagerfett?  Nach deren eigenen Viskositätsklasse geben sie bei der scheinbaren dynamischen Viskosität M=mittleres Schmierfett an. Ich würde dieses Fett auch so einschätzen, es ist eher weich als hart.


----------



## Uzz (11. Februar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> das Isoflex NBU 15 zur Verfügung. Was haltet ihr von diesem Spindellagerfett?


Kostet grob das 20-fache gegenüber einem "ganz normalen" Mineralöl/Lithiumseife-Schmierfett, ohne dass man davon in der Angelrolle irgendeinen Vorteil hätte. Wenn es rumliegt - das Zeug tut es bestimmt. Kaufen? Nein.  

So ein Angelrolleninnenleben mit seinen winzigen Geschwindigkeiten, Scherkräften, Drücken und Temperaturen ist ein Paradebeispiel für eine extrem unkomplizierte Schmierung. Nur die Konsistenz ist zu beachten, damit das Fett möglichst lange an den Stellen bleibt, wo es wirken soll.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Februar 2019)

Hab keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Klüber Isoflex 15, Ist halt vorrangig ein Schmierstoff für Hochgeschwindigkeitslager an Maschinen.
Laut dem Datenblatt sollte man aber möglichst Hautkontakt vermeiden, genauso das Einbringen In Abwasserkänale oder Gewässer.

https://de.brammer.biz/asset/file/81/48/be5937ee6986084fe149692cb500459c.pdf

Wenn du ältere Versuchsobjekte hast an Rollen, die du eh nicht mehr benutzt, könnte man es probieren.
Evtl. vorher die Verträglichkeit des Schmierstoffes an div. Kunststoffteilen der Rollen testen.


----------



## alexpp (17. Februar 2019)

Eine Browning Rolle habe ich nun neu gefettet. Die Distanzscheiben (sogar 3 Stk.), die am Großzahnrad sitzen sind planparallel, also an denen liegt es in der Tat nicht. Das Ritzel (Pinion) scheint mir vergleichsweise starke Verschleißspuren zu haben, ich habe zumindest aktuell keine große Lust dem tiefer auf den Grund zu gehen.

Zu den Shimano Fetten: das universellste Fett ist eindeutig das DG06. Ist die Rolle nicht zu groß, kann mit DG06 fast alles geschmiert werden. Auch für die Achse ist das Fett noch gut zu verwenden. Ich werde es auch für das Schnurlaufröllchen benutzen, weil es keine Fäden zieht und halt vergleichsweise leicht bzw. weich ist. Das spezielle Fett von Shimano für das Schnurlaufröllchen ist extrem teuer. Das DG01, das besonders für die Bremsscheiben gedacht ist, ist das Gegenteil zu DG06. DG01 zieht Fäden und ist zwischen den Fingern klebriger. Das DG07 würde ich zwischen den beiden positionieren, aber viel näher zu DG06.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Februar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Das Ritzel (Pinion) scheint mir vergleichsweise starke Verschleißspuren zu haben,


Eigentlich normal im abgenutzten Werkszustand und Fettverschwinden, wenn es schwarze Stellen und Abriebskanten/Einlaufen durch das Großrad sind, also beginnender Schnellverschleiß.



alexpp schrieb:


> ich habe zumindest aktuell keine große Lust dem tiefer auf den Grund zu gehen.


Besser ist das aber zu ergründen.
Wobei penibel saubergemacht und Neuschmierung ein guter Weg sind.
Hier nach einiger Benutzung genau wieder nachzuschauen und die Stelle zu inspizieren, zeigt sehr leicht, ob es nun abgestellt ist/war und Werkszustand/Fettverschwinden die einzige Ursache waren.


----------



## alexpp (16. März 2019)

Ein Tipp an alle, die den minderwertigeren Knauf der aktuellen Stradic Ci4+ (3000er und 4000er, bei kleineren nicht nachgeforscht) nicht mögen. Warum minderwertig, weil ich die Form der Knäufe der Sustain und Twin Power besser finde, was natürlich Geschmackssache ist und sie besser verarbeitet sind. Z.B. sitzt die innere Plastik-Buchse (bei der Twin Power ein Lager) im Knauf der Stradic im Plastik, bei den Sustain und Twin Power im Metall. Dadurch hat der Knauf der Stradic ein wenig mehr Spiel. Bei der Gelegenheit ist es sinnvoll diese Buchse gegen einen Lager (7x4x2,5mm) zu tauschen. Lager können z.B.hier bestellt werden. Ich werde gleichzeitig auch Lager für die Spule bestellen.
Man kann sich das ganze einfach machen und die ganze Kurbel der Sustain verwenden, diese sind von den Maßen her gleich. Hat 2 Nachteile, recht teuer und andere Farbe der Kurbel. Günstiger ist es den Knauf der Sustain zu kaufen, der passt auf die Kurbel der Stradic. Knauf der Twin Power ist eigentlich gleich, keine Ahnung wieso sie und paar weitere Teile unter verschiedenen Nummern geführt werden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. März 2019)

Lager im Knauf und unter der Spule sind so ziemlich die sinnfreiesten Stellen, in die man ein Lager in eine Rolle einbauen kann.
Unter der Spule bringt ein Lager null komma gar nix..im Knauf kann ich es noch geringfügig nachvollziehen, bei Spinnrollen aber nicht.

Schöne Knäufe sind für mich persönlich nie aus Plastik, sondern aus Naturmaterialien. Fühlt sich einfach besser an wie jeder Kunststoff.


----------



## alexpp (16. März 2019)

Ganz sinnfrei sind die Lager nicht, besonders, wie von Dir geschrieben, im Knauf. Man reduziert mit einem Lager oft ein wenig Spiel und wenn Dreck an die Plastikbuchse gelangt, kann es schneller die Welle angreifen bzw. verschleißen. Minimal leichgängiger dürfte der Knauf auch noch werden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. März 2019)

Falsch...mit dem Lager reduzierst du gar kein Spiel, weder im Knauf noch sonstwo.
Für reduziertes Spiel gibt es immernoch Distanzscheiben oder auch Passscheiben genannt.

Ein Lager soll auch ganz sicher nicht verhindern, das Schmutz ins Innere gelangt. Wäre etwas sinnfrei, denn der behindert langfristig gesehen auch den Lauf des Lagers und nutzt es ab.
An den Pin des Knaufes ist nix was schnell verschleißen könnte...ist ne simple Metallachse mit Bohrung/Gewinde. Bevor daran irgendwelche Verschleißerscheinungen zu sehen sind, ist das Getriebe xfach durchgenudelt.


----------



## alexpp (17. März 2019)

Lassen wir es besser, hat scheinbar keinen Sinn. Mit dem zusätzlichen Lager und dem Knauf der Sustain läuft die Stradic auf jeden Fall etwas spielfreier. Das meiste Spiel kommt natürlich weiterhin vom Getriebe. Da gehe ich auch noch mit Scheiben an das Ritzel ran und erhoffe mir ne Besserung.


----------



## Rannebert (17. März 2019)

Wenn das Pinion, besonders einseitig an besonderem Verschleiss leidet, dann liegt das meist an der Tatsache, dass der Bügel nicht per Hand sondern per Kurbelumdrehung umgelegt wird.
Dabei ist die Stellung vom Pinion nunmal immer die gleiche, während das Grossrad, abhängig von der Übersetzung, verschiedene Zähne nutzt. Die Kräfte, die dabei aufs Pinion wirken sind nicht ohne, und vor allem immer an der gleichen Stelle anliegend.


----------



## alexpp (17. März 2019)

Verschleiß des Ritzels ist an meinen Spinnrollen kein Problem, zumindest noch nicht. Mich stört besonders das Spiel beim Stoppen der Kurbel, wie es z.B. beim Jiggen oder Faulenzen die ganze Zeit praktiziert wird. Wie gesagt, zum kleineren Teil kommt oder kann es vom Knauf kommen. Ich habe keine Unmengen an Rollen zum Vergleichen, aber beim Knauf ist die Daiwa Exceler LT am schlimmsten, gefolgt von Stradic und Sustain+Twin Power, die fast ohne Spiel sind. Das Spiel ist zwar mit Hilfe der Scheiben axial meist ziemlich gut beseitigt, aber auch radiales Spiel ist nicht zu vernachlässigen. Und das ist bei der Stradic anscheinend etwas schlechter als bei den Sustain und Twin Power.
Wie schon geschrieben, kommt das "Hauptproblem" vom Getriebe. Ich hatte schon das Großzahnrad mit Scheiben näher an das Ritzel gedrückt. Das ist aber nur zum Teil möglich bzw. bei vielen Rollen schon gut ausgeglichen. Das meiste Spiel kommt anscheinend vom Ritzel. Mir ist natürlich klar, dass ich es nicht komplett beseitigen werde, möchte es aber gut spürbar minimieren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Verschleiß des Ritzels ist an meinen Spinnrollen kein Problem, zumindest noch nicht. Mich stört besonders das Spiel beim Stoppen der Kurbel, wie es z.B. beim Jiggen oder Faulenzen die ganze Zeit praktiziert wird.



Wie genau äußert sich dieses "Spiel" wirklich?
Versuch das bitte mal genauer zu beschreiben.

Wenn das Lager sauber sperrt, wovon ich erstmal ausgehe, spürst du womöglich eine leichte Seitwärtsbewegung der Kurbel die aus dem Inneren kommt?
Also in etwa so, als wäre im Inneren etwas nicht ganz passgenau und die Kurbel lässt sich ganz leicht seitwärts bewegen, sprich es wackelt leicht?

Dafür gibt es dann nur wenige Ursachen.

- Fertigungstoleranzen
- Abnutzungserscheinungen in/an Achslagerungen (Buchsen, Kugellager, Gehäuseschale, Pinionlagerung im Gehäusematerial)

Wenn obiges Phänomen zutrifft, sollte man dem wirklich auf den Grund gehen. Heißt, Rolle zerlegen, gründlich alles säubern und sich alle Bauteile die dafür in Frage kommen könnten genauestens anschauen, und auch wie sie im Gehäuse dann sitzen.
Lässt sich Abrieb erkennen (Gehäusedeckel zb), ist die Großradachse ungewöhnlich hell poliert (auch das KL dann im Innenbereich anschauen), Ist die Pinionlagerung im Gehäuse sauber oder hat das Pinion hier bereits zuviel Spiel etc etc.

Das sind jetzt nur ein paar der möglichen Punkte, die gilt es aber abzuchecken.


----------



## alexpp (17. März 2019)

Es ist das übliche Spiel aus dem Getriebe, das praktisch bei allen Rollen mehr oder weniger vorhanden ist. Wenn ich also den Rotor fest halte und die Kurbel hin und her bewege. Das Spiel wird von den meisten als normal angesehen, ich bin da empfindlich, fühlt sich einfach nicht schön an. Das stört (eventuell) natürlich nur beim ständigen Beschleunigen und Abbremsen. Von der Kurbel kommt praktisch nichts mehr, wenn ich sie in ein Ersatz-Großzahnrad schraube, wackelt nichts mehr. Mit Distanzscheiben am Großzahnrad ist auch ziemlich ausgereizt. Was noch bleibt, ist mM die axiale Bewegung des Ritzels zu reduzieren. Bei der Twin Power befindet sich z.B. zwischen der Verzahnung des Ritzels und dem kleinen Lager ein O-Ring und Scheibchen, bei der Stradic nur das Scheibchen. Mal sehen, was geht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. März 2019)

Viel wird da nicht mehr gehen, liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache, oder anders gesagt an der Verzahnung des Getriebes (Schrägverzahnung) und wie es ineinander greift.
Evtl geht noch eine Passscheibe aufs Ritzel vor dem Lager, da aber sehr vorsichtig sein, sonst kann man sich auch schnell sein Getriebe schrotten wenn es nicht mehr exakt ineinander greift aufgrund von verlagertem Pinion.

Man darf dabei halt auch nicht vergessen, da zwischen benannten Rollen schon deutliche Preisunterschiede liegen.
In der Stradic wird nen gewöhnliches Zink-Alu-Großrad drin sein, TP könnte durchaus ein maschinengefräßtes Getriebe verbaut wurden sein.
Kann man selber ganz schnell überprüfen, man schaue sich nur das Großrad von außen genau an ob dort sehr kleine kreisrunde Markierungen/Überhänge/Einkerbungen zu sehen sind. Wenn ja isses garantiert nicht maschinengefräßt.


----------



## alexpp (17. März 2019)

Ich vermute nun auch, das nicht allzu viel möglich ist, will es aber noch unbedingt versuchen.


----------



## alexpp (17. März 2019)

Shimano wirbt auch bei den teuren Rollen mit KN Gear (kalt geschmiedete ... Getriebe). Wollte das japanische Wort für Stahl nicht schreiben, sonst kriegt @Andal wieder zu viel. Das Großrad der Stradic ist noch schwarz beschichtet, bei den Twin Power wohl nicht, kenne das der Twin Power nur aus den Videos.


----------



## Andal (17. März 2019)

Frag mich bitte nicht nach dem Innenleben einer Shimano!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Das Großrad der Stradic ist noch schwarz beschichtet



Könnte auch eloxiert sein, wie man es von Aluspulen kennt. Wie gesagt, bei Shimano bin ich nicht im Bilde, außer ein paar Ultegras nutze ich keine Rollen dieser Marke (und werds auch zukünftig nicht tun).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Es ist das übliche Spiel aus dem Getriebe, das praktisch bei allen Rollen *mehr oder weniger* vorhanden ist. Wenn ich also den Rotor fest halte und die Kurbel hin und her bewege. Das Spiel wird von den meisten als normal angesehen, ich bin da empfindlich, fühlt sich einfach nicht schön an. Das stört (eventuell) natürlich nur beim ständigen Beschleunigen und Abbremsen.


Sowas fühlt sich für mich auch nicht schön an.

Das ist aber auch ein Abwägen mit dem Leichtlauf, oder anders gesagt der Fettdichte bzw. Viskositätsklasse.
Bei einem dickeren Fettgemisch klappert das nicht mehr so, dreht sich aber satter und nicht so leicht.
Wenn Du quasi auf Öl läufst, merkst du jedes 1/100 mm Toleranz, da reißt der Schmierfilm sofort auf oder zieht sich auseinander.
Nigrin pur hilft auf jeden Fall merklich. 

Ein guter Teil kommt aber vom Wormshaft-Verleger, der hat immer einige Luft und mehr als nur im Großrad/Pinion.
Auch wegen dem Zahn- und Stangenspiel angele ich lieber beim Intensiven Handangeln die Excenter Typen, bei als Toprollen ab 2005 Tuffbody Ryobi/Spro und ab 2016 Hardbody-Digigear Daiwas, die sind nicht so auf extremen Leichtbau und extremen Leichtlauf optimiert, die Getriebezahnungen müssen sich oft erst final einlaufen und sind eher knapp ab Werk. Und bei tatsächlich guter Schmierung klappert da wenigstens in 5 Jahren nicht aus.


----------



## alexpp (17. März 2019)

Mit Fett bin ich gut ausgestattet, hat bekanntlich ein Vermögen gekostet. Falls das mit dem Ritzel kaum etwas bringt, werden die beiden Hauptzahnräder versuchsweise mit dem schwersten Shimano Fett DG13 gefettet.

Kann die Wormshaft Geschichte das tatsächlich merklich beeinflussen ? Sitzt nach meinem Verständnis nur "parasitär" am Ritzel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2019)

Die Verschieblichkeit von Längsachse samt Spule (=große Unwucht) sorgt für ein weiteres u.U. sehr nerviges Klappergefühl, Achsenschlitten-Mitnehmer im Wormshaft samt Wormshaft insgesamt.
Den neuen oben liegenden kleinen Wormshaften traue ich diesbezüglich noch weniger, habe bisher allerdings keine neue Shimano-Konstruktion zerlegt.
Kann man recht leicht mit Verschieben der Spule in Längsrichtung sowie Rumwackeln bei blockiertem Getriebelauf (Kurbel, RL-Sperre usw.) probieren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. März 2019)

Der Wormshaft eher weniger, würde ich ausschließen. Bei meiner einen kleinen Ultegra (2500er Größe) kommt der jedenfalls nicht wacklig daher. Wenn ich mich aber nicht ganz irre, sitzt in den neueren Stradics auch gern mal nen Kunststoffritzel als Verbindung vom Wormshaft zum Hauptgetriebe.
Da würde ich eher mal nachschauen, Kunststoff auf Metall haut für mein Verständis nicht zwingend die Kondition eine Ehe einzugehen.

Alternativ die Führungsbolzen des Schlittens checken, sowie dessen Sitz/Lagerung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der Wormshaft eher weniger, würde ich ausschließen.


Das ist diskriminierend, du kannst den Wormshaft nicht einfach ausschließen!  

Bei meinen WS Ultegra Mod.2001 und WS Zauber/RedArc und Konsorten schiebt sich das leicht  mit 3-5mm hin und her, das sage mal dass du das mit U-Scheiben ausgleichen willst.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. März 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> das sage mal dass du das mit U-Scheiben ausgleichen willst.



Sage ich doch gar nicht das ich das ausgleichen will oder könnte. Bei meinen Ultegras ist jedenfalls nüscht zu verschieben, weder an den Bigpits noch an der kleinen Spinnrolle anno 2014. Letztere wurde auch nicht grad geschont beim Angeln, allerdings von Anfang an vernünftig geschmiert und durch div. Verbesserungen aufgewertet.
2001 ist ne ganz andre Generation, da würde der Vergleich in vielerlei Hinsicht derbst hinken.


----------



## alexpp (23. März 2019)

Nun liegt eine Twin Power 4000 PG vor mir. Schöne Rolle, gar keine Frage, wird behalten.
Aber auch die niedriger übersetzte PG läuft schwerer an als Sustain und Stradic gleicher Größe und ähnlicher Übersetzung.
Mh, kann das hauptsächlich an dem schwereren Rotor liegen ? Der Unterschied ist natürlich nicht krass, aber ich hatte mir das bei der TP 4000PG etwas leichter vorgestellt. Auch der gesamte Lauf ist satter, ein wenig schwergängiger. Spricht eigentlich gegen die Theorie, dass es nur am Rotor liegen kann. Damit fühlt sich die TP schöner an, für meinen sehr empfindlichen linken Daumen sind die Stradic und Sustain aber förderlicher.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. März 2019)

Das wird sich sicherlich noch etwas legen, wenn sie sich etwas eingelaufen hat. Gut möglich das dort einfach etwas mehr Fett ab Werk drin ist wie in Stradic/Sustain.
Am Rotor wird das eher nicht liegen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Aber auch die niedriger übersetzte PG läuft schwerer an als Sustain und Stradic gleicher Größe und ähnlicher Übersetzung.
> 
> Mh, kann das hauptsächlich an dem schwereren Rotor liegen ? Der Unterschied ist natürlich nicht krass, aber ich hatte mir das bei der TP 4000PG etwas leichter vorgestellt. Auch der gesamte Lauf ist satter, ein wenig schwergängiger. Spricht eigentlich gegen die Theorie, dass es nur am Rotor liegen kann.


Mit der Fixierung auf Leicht*an*lauf, Durchzugsvermögen und einigen vorgenommenen Probekäufen wärst Du jetzt eigentlich reif für eine schöne (sogar günstige) Daiwa mit Hardbody 

Vor allem wenn man bereit ist, eine solche Rolle selber Schmiertechnisch voll zu überholen (dringlich notwendig; das ist für viele Angler eben eine Grenze der Machbarkeit), und sich dafür die beim EK nicht ausgegebenen rund mal 200€ auf seinem Arbeitswertkonto gutschreiben möchte.


----------



## alexpp (23. März 2019)

Danke für den Tipp, Det. Aber Daiwa Rollen mag ich nicht besonders. Zuletzt noch eine Daiwa BG 3500 für etwas schwerere Angelei gekauft, sie ist mir nicht zu schade sie etwas mehr zu quälen. Ansonsten habe ich noch die Exceler LT und kein Verlangen von der Marke noch mehr erwerben zu wollen.
Die Rollen werden nach dem Kauf sofort oder innerhalb eines halben Jahres neu gefettet.

Achso, die Stradic und Sustain sind super, sehr leichgängig. Kann natürlich mit schwererem Fett reduziert werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Zuletzt noch eine Daiwa BG 3500 für etwas schwerere Angelei gekauft, sie ist mir nicht zu schade sie etwas mehr zu quälen.


Quäl sie ruhig ordentlich, diese Größe ist zwar ein bischen grob, aber für eine eigene praktische Vergleichsmöglichkeit und Wertschätzung wird das reichen.


----------



## alexpp (23. März 2019)

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die BGs bei der Haltbarkeit gut punkten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2019)

Der Daiwa Air-Rotor in Skelett-Bauweise/Kunststoff ist auch super, der ist vom Gewicht und Trägheitsmoment her schon sehr minimal.
Und hat 2 Einsatzjahre mit mindestens 8 Wochen ganztägig spinnen besser überstanden, als ich erst gedacht habe, also für mich ist damit eine echte praktische Bewährung bei meinen gewünschten schnellen zuvor kritischen Übersetzungen 1:6,0 und 1:5,6 erfolgt.
Die drei Getriebezahnräder sind sauber und kurbeldurchzugsstark geschnitten, recht groß und großzähnig, zuvor unüblich für die Preisklasse unter 100 (Webverkaufspreis).
Ob BG, BG Nero, Saltist Nero, Legalis HA, Exceler HA, Freams A, usw. ... alles intern die gleiche Bauart, die gut läuft und gut (geschmiert) hält.
Wichtig fürs Schrauben sind mir die Schrauben in Alu und nicht in Kunststoff, das ist nur am Rotor und wird dort selten geschraubt.
Eine wesentliche Schraube in Kunststoff geschraubt, die schon beim ersten Lösen dank des gerne zu starken Anzuges in der Rollenmanufaktur mit einem großen Span vom nun ausgedrehten Gewindegang herauskommt, stimmt mich mißmutig  zu so einem Teil in der weiteren Wartungsaussicht.

Ich bin insofern auf das zwangsläufig folgende Vergleichen in den nächsten Saisons und deine Wertung gespannt.


----------

